# Lightroom Covers



## Mark Brown (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Guys

It's Mark from Editors Keys, we've just launched some new Lightroom covers and I'd love to know what you think:

Any improvements you guys would like to see? This is our new one for the MacBook Pro Touch Bar. (the older gen is there too) 

Adobe Lightroom MacBook Pro Touch Bar Cover | Editors Keys
Adobe Lightroom Keyboard Skin for the Apple MacBook & Wireless Keyboards | Editors Keys


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 26, 2017)

Cute. Helps keep crumbs off the keyboard too!


----------

